# A middle name for Bliss? :-)



## oxfairycakexo

Hi, does anyone have any ideas on a middle name for Bliss please?
Her surname will be. thanks xx


----------



## Florabelle

It's quite an unusual name. Very pretty. As it's unusual I reckon a slightly more common name might tie that and your surname together. I quite like Bliss Catherine (or Cathryn/Katherine/Kathryn whichever spelling you prefer).


----------



## CedarWood

Very pretty:flower:!

Maybe :

Bliss Roseanna
Bliss Lara
Bliss Audrey

xx


----------



## Guera

I had a friend that named her girl Bliss Marie. Very cute name!


----------



## rainbowgroove

Bliss Ann?


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Some great ideas 
What do you guys think of Bliss Mae (or May)?


----------



## discoclare

I like Bliss Mae. How about: 

Louise
Daisy
Anais
Charlotte
Ella
Millie
Ava
Ruby
Rayne
Summer
Lila
Poppy
Anna
Lola
Serena
Eva
Violet
Orla
Zara
Rosie
Sofia
Maeve
Silver


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Bliss should have a longer middle name rather than a short, 1-syllable middle name (like Mae).


Bliss Catherine
Bliss Sophia
Bliss Elizabeth
Bliss Amelia
Bliss Maria

Such a sweet name, by the way! :thumbup:


----------

